# Mot de passe compte Mail "oublié"



## laura'sté (28 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour bonjour à tous, 

j'ai mon mac depuis un an et je ne me sers jamais de l'application Mail car à chaque fois que je veux envoyer un mail de celle ci, il me demande mon mot de passe "du compte smtp.live.com:dig.up.chuck" (OUI mon adresse est à chier, on me pardonne, j'avais 16 ans).

J'ai TOUJOURS le même mot de passe pour touououout, et il me le refuse, alors j'aimerai savoir s'il est possible de le récupérer svp?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Rémi M (28 Octobre 2010)

C'est du Hotmail ça non ?

Lors de ton inscription, tu n'as pas mis une adresse de secours, au cas où tu perdrais ton mot de passe  ?


----------



## laura'sté (28 Octobre 2010)

C'est obligatoirement demandé une adresse de secours? 
Je ne m'en rappelle absoluuuument pas, mais ce qui est louche c'est que je mets vraiment toujours toujours le même mot de passe, je comprends aaap

Oui c'est du hotmail!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h29 ----------

Mais en fait je vois même pas où se trouve l'aide "mot de passe oublié" ...  sorry les amis


----------



## Rémi M (28 Octobre 2010)

Si tu ne connais pas ton adresse de secours ce n'est pas la peine, tu es sûr que tu as tapé le bon mot de passe, sans faire de faute de frappe, sans majuscule ?


----------



## laura'sté (28 Octobre 2010)

J'ai peut être une idée de l'adresse de secours, mais comment je fais pour "demander" mon mot de passe et ainsi pouvoir communiquer cette adresse?

cimer encore et encore de votre efficacité


----------



## Rémi M (28 Octobre 2010)

Tu as le lien _Mot de passe oublié_ pour faire la demande juste en dessous de _Mot de passe_


----------



## Rescator (28 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, 

on peut regarder dans le trousseau d'accès le mot de passe enregistré pour le compte hotmail. 
On trouve ça dans le disque dur /Application/Utilitaires/Trousseau d'accès ( ou keychain acces en anglais ).

Et es ce qu'en allant sur le site www.hotmail.com on peut envoyer et recevoir des messages.


----------



## laura'sté (28 Octobre 2010)

Mais mon adresse hotmail quand je me connecte d'msn marche très bien, enfin je connais mon mot de passe... JE SUIS RELOU BONJOUUUUR


----------



## Rémi M (28 Octobre 2010)

Tu tapes mal ton mot de passe, comme je te l'ai dit plus haut :rateau:


----------



## laura'sté (28 Octobre 2010)

Non mais j'ai essayé mille fois. La technologie est contre moi.

En fait, je reçois les mails sur l'application Mail, mon adresse est bien "synchronisée" (je connais pas le terme techhhhnique) à l'appli. 

Mais quand je veux envoyer un mail ça me dit ce que je vous ai mis dans mon premier message.


----------



## Rémi M (28 Octobre 2010)

Il te demande toujours ton mot de passe ? c'est ça le problème ?


----------



## laura'sté (28 Octobre 2010)

Oui il me le demande toujours


----------



## Rémi M (28 Octobre 2010)

Normalement, tu as _enregistrer ce mot de passe _, dans ce genre, coche la case et tu n'auras plus à le remettre à chaque fois


----------

